# LHQ Leadership



## RickB (14 Jan 2007)

Hey all,

Just trying to get some new ideas for my unit, so I'm wondering what sort of techniques you use to train junior NCM leaders in garrison apart from their star Level training syllabus? Mostly I'm looking for practical confidence or skills building situations or other options and not theory sessions.

How do you make use of your section/platoon NCM's?

Do you have daily course seniors for your star levels? 

Do you have leadership development course for promotion?

etc.

Ideas, Opinions, Thoughts, etc. Greatly Appreciated.


----------



## ryanmann356 (14 Jan 2007)

small party tasking work great for developing leadership in you NCMs.  Give them a situation in which one person is assigned a leadership roll then assess the team membes as well as the leaders ability to control and delegate tasks in that unit.

IE "your team member is injured.  You need to splint his leg and then carry him back to HQ."
give them some fire blankets to use as a stretcher and some splints and obersve how each member acts in that situation.


----------



## Sloaner (16 Jan 2007)

Here are a few ideas that have worked for me in the past:

Junior NCM's (Cpl, M/Cpl)
- Assign specific administrative duties with clear performance targets (complete weekly phoning and report back 100% completion by date/time x)
- Each NCM assigned small groups of cadets (section strength or half section strength) to inspect.  could be Cpl.'s inspect Pte's/recruits, M/Cpls inspect Cpls prior.  This build responsibility up the chain of command, and ensures application of a standard (if your unifor is not up to par, you cannot inspect your cadets and the responsibility goes to someone else)
- Assign a duty/orderly NCM responsible for keeping training on schedule and monitoring the status of the facility (5 minute warnings before classes end, ensuring classes are straightened and cleaned after use, etc.)
- Assign an NCM responsibility for communications with Admininstration and briefing the remainder of the cadets at the start of the night of any new or changed orders/regulations and reviewing the upcoming calendar (builds speaking ability and knowledge of the environment including its orders and administrative procedures)
- Assing NCM's in the role of mentor for new cadets to assist in the integration process

Sgt's
- Assign platoon communication and administrative duties (ensure they is the point of contact for M/Cpls/Cpls making calls to cadets, have them maintain platoon phone lists, etc.)
- Weekly orderly Sgt responsible for posting of weekly orders, breifing all NCO's of weekly orders, ensuring attendance reports get to administration
- Sgt's inspect M/Cpls, and may inspect the platoon as a whoe when directed
- May call the roll in place of platoon warrant so they may inspect
- Assign a Sgt to special announcements to get them experience in speaking before a large group 
- Have Sgts rotate through chairing elements of weekly/bi-weekly NCO meetings if performed
- Have Sgts resposnible for MC duties at special parades, also responsible for escorting special guests

In essence focus their development on skills they need and provide them the opportunity to practice.  For most Cpl's/M/Cpl's it will be confidence building and closer familiarization with how to do the job of being an NCM and thinking about the cadets who follow you before yourself.  For Sgt's, it is generally more professional development around proficiency and technical competence in the key knowledge areas of the program and ensuring they put forward a professional military bearing and are ready to move into full time leadership roles.

Very little beats job shadowing of Snr NCM's and Warrants, and possibly Sgt's in the affiliated unit, so if this is an option, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Bergeron 971 (16 Jan 2007)

good post Sloaner, very detailed.
I like it.


----------



## RickB (16 Jan 2007)

Great posts,

I'm taking detailed notes.  

This is all very good stuff, I think I'll use at least 4 or 5 of these ideas if not all of them.

Keep it coming, I can't let those NCO's sit around all day!


----------

